# Phantom Scratching



## Polly29 (10 mo ago)

My dog Barley is an elderly American Golden Retriever who will be 13 in July. He was diagnosed with epilepsy aged 3 and this has been controlled well his whole life with a mixture of phenbarbitol and home cooked diet. Although still in relatively good health, he has slowed down considerably and spends nearly all his time asleep! He does have two 20 min walks per day which he loves and is eating well. 

I have noticed something happening with increasing regularity though - when resting, his back leg will phantom scratch every minute or so - no contact is being made and it clearly is an involuntary movement. What could this indicate? Does anybody have any experience with this?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------

